# New 2009 FIRECAT - Lighter and Faster with new Features LOOK



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Wow! VERY parallel limbs!


----------



## badfisherman (Mar 20, 2004)

so whats the ibo?


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

You mean it gets better than my '08 Firecat????? Thanks alot Terry.....YOU can explain to my wife why I gotta get another bow this year :tongue:


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Wapitiwayne said:


> And the actual weight?


Ad states 3.55 lbs. :darkbeer:


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

lets get this strait the weight is bsed on annodised riser and black limbs. If you get a film dipped or powder coated bow it will weigh more.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

IBO speed please.


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

It will be hard to get rid of my 08 Firecat, but of course I will have to shoot one. Now just to make the call the shop.:wink:


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Any more info on the bow? When will they be at dealers?


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Terry,

I like the Roller Guard!!!

Jason


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Jason Balazs said:


> I like the Roller Guard!!!


Sorry, I don't.

Beautiful bow though.

Best of luck
DB


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

Did I miss what the speed is on the 09 Firecat? How is it compared to the Warthog?


----------



## T.P.O.#3 (May 9, 2007)

We need a retro kit for the roller gaurd for the 08 model are you going to have them available?


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

We will post the 2009 catalog online Monday.


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

Can't wait! :darkbeer:


----------

